# APR Presents the MK7 GTI ECU Upgrade!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR 2.0 TSI Generation 3 ECU Upgrade for the MQB Platform

Product Page

APR is pleased to present the ultimate engine control unit (ECU) upgrade for the Generation 3, 2.0 TSI engine as found in the MQB platform vehicles. APR’s ECU upgrade is available in octane-specific variations and is conveniently flashed to the vehicle’s factory ECU through the OBD-II port without any physical modification to the factory ECU.










The Continental SIMOS 12 & 18 engine management system is responsible for proper operation of the engine during constantly changing environmental and load conditions. With built in compensational data for environmental variables and varying load conditions, the factory ECU is far more complex and intelligent than units found in other vehicle makes and marques.

APR’s Calibration Engineers spent months calibrating the engine management system, including many hours of in-house chassis dyno development. With a thorough understanding of the ECU’s torque structure, APR’s Calibration Engineers properly increased engine load to produce more power and torque from idle to redline. APR’s ECU Upgrade increases turbocharger boost pressure and optimizes cam timing, valve lift, ignition timing, lambda and more to produce higher output. Using APR’s proprietary high-speed data logging suite, the calibration team closely monitored the effects of these changes to ensure a powerful ECU upgrade without derogating the engine’s drivability or reliability.

APR’s ECU Upgrade will provide an excellent leap in power and torque while retaining OEM knock control sensitivity and other built in safety features. The result is safely achieved power, optimized for various fuel grades found around the world. We call it Performance Without Compromise!

*APR Stage I ECU Upgrade*

The APR Stage I ECU Upgrade is designed to work without requiring other changes to the vehicle’s hardware. With the ECU Upgrade alone, APR’s Calibration Experts measured higher peak figures of 381 ft-lbs of torque and 316 horsepower with 93 AKI octane fuel. Large gains were seen throughout the power band, including an additional 114 ft-lbs of torque and 87 horsepower. Even higher figures were acheived using 100 AKI octane race fuel. The increase in power directly translates to an exceptionally quicker vehicle. Using advanced GPS measuring devices and the local IHRA certified drag strip, APR’s engineers conducted several acceleration tests. During the quarter mile sprint, the APR Stage I equipped vehicle crossed the finish line 1.094 seconds quicker, with an exit speed 13.3 MPH faster!

APR’s ECU upgrade is the best power per dollar modification for the new 2.0 TSI engine and takes the vehicle’s performance to similar levels typically reserved for higher output, sporty models, without pushing the limits. With factory-like smoothness and drivability, APR’s ECU upgrade will fill the void in an otherwise excellent vehicle.

*Acceleration Enhancements:*









Beyond power and torque enhancements, APR’s Calibration Engineers were able to increase the acceleration rate of the vehicle through other calibrations changes. Ignition delay is reduced resulting in a more responsive pedal without altering overall throttle sensitivity. Furthermore, drivability was greatly improved by reducing the throttle lag commonly noticed at slow speeds and while reapplying throttle after decelerating.

*Increased Fuel Economy:*









APR’s Calibration Engineers paid close attention to several parameters directly related to fuel economy, especially while cruising at highway speeds. Depending on driving style and fuel quality, better miles per gallon may be achieved!

*Speed Limiter:*









APR’s ECU upgrade increases the vehicle's top speed limiter for blistering sprints around the track or across the Autobahn without the speed limiter shutting down the fun!

*Left Foot Braking / Brake Boosting:*









APR's Left Foot Braking feature allows more control over the vehicle’s throttle. The factory equipped vehicle's throttle input is disabled while pressing the accelerator and brake at the same time. Left Foot Braking, a common motorsport driving technique, allows the driver complete control over the vehicle’s throttle and braking system, which may give the vehicle the edge it needs at the track. As is with all features APR adds to the ECU, this feature may be removed upon request.

*Clutch Protection:*









APR’s standard Stage I ECU Upgrade offers a large increase in low-end torque, which may overpower the factory clutch. While APR did not experience clutch slip at the advertised torque levels and even higher, others may due to clutch health and driving style. APR recommends upgrading slipping clutches, but has also created special software designed to deliver the same peak horsepower with a cap on low end torque to reduce or eliminate slipping. These specific files are available with various torque caps set lower than the standard Stage I ECU Upgrade. 

*Torque Management:*









Torque management plays a big role in how the vehicle feels and preforms, especially during moments of low gear, rapid acceleration. Typically front wheel drive vehicles suffer from excessive wheel spin during these moments due to the massive amount of torque on tap from the ECU upgrade. APR’s ECU Upgrade uses advanced torque management routines to minimize wheel spin and maximize forward acceleration so the driver can focus on enjoying the additional torque and power on tap. We call it Performance Without Compromise! 















Crank figures | Wheel Figures | Gain Over Stock - 91 Octane
Crank figures | Wheel Figures | Gain Over Stock - 93 Octane
Crank figures | Wheel Figures | Gain Over Stock - 100 Octane

*APR Stage I ECU Upgrade Calibration Report*

210, 220 & 230 HP & 258 FT-LBS - Stock as reported by VW
235 HP & 270 FT-LBS of torque - Stock as mesured and estimated at the crank by APR
305 HP & 371 FT-LBS of torque +78 HP @ 3,950 RPM / +105 FT-LBS of Torque @ 3,700 RPM - 91 AKI / 95 RON
316 HP & 381 FT-LBS of torque +87 HP @ 4,050 RPM / +114 FT-LBS of Torque @ 3,800 RPM - 93 AKI / 98 RON
328 HP & 382 FT-LBS of torque +97 HP @ 4,150 RPM / +125 FT-LBS of Torque @ 3,900 RPM - 104 AKI / 108 RON

_- Max increases are based on APR's actual measured stock values and not those reported by VW. | RON = ROW Fuel Grades | AKI = North American (RON+MON)/2 Fuel Grades.
- Reported wheel figures measured on APR's in house Dynapack Dynamometer with a US Spec 2014 MK7 GTI DSG, using SAEJ1349 correction and an average of multiple runs. Crank figures estimated based on the measured wheel figures. Results will vary depending upon environmental conditions, vehicle, transmission, vehicle health, operating conditions, temperatures, fuel grade, dyno type, dyno setup, and other modifications._

*APR Acceleration Tests*










Stock vs APR Stage 1, 93 octane


6.932 vs 5.656 - 0-60 MPH
7.242 vs 5.868 - 0-62 MPH
7.266 vs 5.883 - 0-100 KPH
14.983 vs 11.385 - 0-100 MPH
15.872 vs 10.094 - 60-120 MPH
18.968 vs 11.066 - 62-124 MPH
Speed Limited vs 11.124 - 100-200 KPH
Speed Limited vs 16.181 - 60-130 MPH
Speed Limited vs 13.343 - 30-130 MPH
14.283 vs 13.189 - Quarter Mile Time
97.10 vs 110.40 - Quarter Mile Trap Speed in MPH

_- Data collected at the same location with a US Spec 2014 MK7 GTI DSG via a Racelogic P-Box with ESP/ASR disabled. May not be comparable to data collected in other locations._







The APR Development Difference









*APR DirectPort Programming:*
APR’s patented DirectPort Programming is now available for the Simos 12.x & 18.x ECU! Any APR Dealer in the world, connected to the Internet, has direct access to APR’s latest ECU upgrades for loading directly over the vehicle's OBD-II port. This completely eliminates the need to remove and open the ECU for currently available files and can be uninstalled at any time!









*APR ECU Explorer:*
APR’s proprietary ECU Explorer gives APR’s Calibration Engineers unparalleled access to the vehicle’s entire engine management system. Typical commercially available data logging tools, used by most tuners, only allow logging up to 12 engine-operating variables at extremely low data rates. These tools are also limited to a small, specific list of variables. APR’s ECU Explorer is capable of logging every variable found within the ECU. It’s capable of logging well over 100 variables at once with data rates as high as 100 samples per second. Synchronous data logging is available for fine-tuning.









*APR ECU Composer:*
APR’s proprietary ECU Composer is used for altering the engine management system. With full access to every table, map and variable within the ECU, APR’s Calibration Engineers are not limited to a handful of maps as is common for most tuning companies. ECU Composer takes calibration to a new level with APR's Quick Flashing. APR’s Calibration Engineers can reflash the ECU in seconds rather than waiting lengthy periods of time between each flash.









*APR ECU Assembly:*
APR’s Electrical Engineers have the ability to alter the code structure of the ECU. Through code levels changes, APR's Engineers are able to add features to the ECU. Other changes allow higher torque limits than those achievable through only modifying calibration data or using piggyback devices as is the case for many tuners. This allows APR's engineers to often not require transmission software to meet or exceed advertised gains. On the highly modified end, this allows APR to make turbo upgrades operate as if intended by the OEM.

*Application Guide*

Audi A3 - CNTC 
Skoda Octavia / VRS - CHHB
Volkswagen MK7 Golf GTI - CHHA, CHHB & CNTA

*Market*

North America - Released
Rest of World - Released!

*Price*
$699

_- Pricing applicable to the USA only. If outside of the USA, please contact an APR Dealer and Importer for pricing.
- The first three letters of the vehicle's engine code are written on white bar code sticker on the side of the engine.
- Please note, VAG issues many ECU part numbers and revisions throughout their vehicle lineup. As such, some ECU part numbers may be temporarily unavailable when new parts or revisions are released. If the vehicle’s ECU box code and revision is known, availability can be checked by calling APR, or visiting an APR dealer. Typical turnaround time for new ECU box code and revision is quick. Please contact APR for details._

*How to purchase*

*Locate an APR Dealer:*









Use the APR Dealer Locater Tool to find an APR Dealer. The APR Dealer will have the ability to upgrade the ECU in a short period of time!

*Security, Warranty and Money Back Guarantee*

All APR ECU Upgrades are fully encrypted to prevent theft of our valuable and proprietary coding information by lesser companies.

*30 Day Money Back Guarantee:*








All APR ECU Upgrades include a 30-day money back guarantee with no questions asked. If for any reason the owners is dissatisfied with the APR ECU Upgrade, they may return to the place of purchase for a full refund, provided they are within the 30 day period from the time of the initial purchase. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the guarantee and are at the discretion of the place of install.

*Limited Lifetime Warranty:*








All APR ECU Upgrades include a limited lifetime warranty against defects in the software, and to provide free updates and reflashes as they become available. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the warranty and are at the discretion of the place of install.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

So, is there a split in APR tuning for other Gen 3 TSI vehicles (GLI & Beetle) vs. the MKVII GTI?


----------



## TechSupport (Jul 17, 2014)

Wow...am I a chump for buying a 13.5 GLI? Those numbers are impressive. 

Curious as to the difference between this Gen 3 and the one in the GLI's.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Same engine, different turbo etc. Big difference in stage one power. Congrats to APR for this next gen in tuning capabity. They could have easily held back on stage one, and left more of a gap between stage two, but are giving these cars a HUGE boost in power. Awesome, I will be getting flashed Monday! And my buddy and I will be at WF flashing his too.

Looking forward to stage 2 results!


----------



## phillip1978 (Mar 6, 2012)

I noticed that when you ran stock your 0-62 time is 7.2, I am surprised that VW is claiming a 0-62 time of 6.5 that's one hell of a discrepancy.


----------



## joema (Jul 25, 2002)

phillip1978 said:


> I noticed that when you ran stock your 0-62 time is 7.2, I am surprised that VW is claiming a 0-62 time of 6.5 that's one hell of a discrepancy.


APR specifically said "Results will vary depending upon environmental conditions....data may not be comparable to other locations".

Motor Trend got 0-60 in 5.7 sec from a stock Mk 7. Each magazine or reviewer uses different test methods. Some report atmospherically compensated (not actual) numbers. Also they may do 5 or 10 passes and report the best one, or average of the best 3, or something else. Some may do alternate passes in different directions. Others use only one direction. Some may test a single vehicle. Others may test several vehicles and report a multi-vehicle average. 

When doing acceleration tests with a manual transmission, some magazines will "speed shift", others will not. For automatics, some use a "brake torque" launch, others do not. For SMG/DSG/PDK, some will use launch control, others will not. If disclosed at all, this is disclosed in fine print or in a non-obvious location.

There is no standard for this, and no world auditing body to make and enforce those standards.

Are VW's numbers atmospherically compensated or not? They don't say. Are they an average of several vehicles? They don't say. APR could have easily reported non-compensated numbers for a single run.

APR used a high-quality data logger, and both stock and stage 1 results were done under similar conditions. The thing to focus on is the difference between stock and stage 1 that APR reported, not trying to compare absolute numbers to another test on another vehicle in another location under different conditions with unspecified procedures.


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

TechSupport said:


> Wow...am I a chump for buying a 13.5 GLI? Those numbers are impressive.
> 
> Curious as to the difference between this Gen 3 and the one in the GLI's.


If all you care about is raw performance, then yes. Otherwise, the the GLI is an extremely capable car and a solid choice in the entry level performance sedan category.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Waterfan said:


> If all you care about is raw performance, then yes. Otherwise, the the GLI is an extremely capable car and a solid choice in the entry level performance sedan category.


Well said :thumbup:

From MK6 - MK7 after first test drive. My car was stage2, with suspension mods and it couldn't convince me to keep it knowing what was in store for the MQB.

GO APR


----------



## TechSupport (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm wondering more-so about the cost effectiveness of modding my GLI vs. going for a newer model platform.

I guess I'll wait to see what's in store stage 2 and on for the GLI, perhaps the gap between the two at the higher mod stage will be negligible. I'm wasting money either way.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Now available globally!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's another one. This one did ~350 HP and has our Stage 1 ECU upgrade with an intercooler and exhaust.


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

And 381 ft/lb of TQ. Sick!!

APR intercooler and exhaust?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Not our parts.... Ours aren't ready yet!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

VAG issued a new campaign this morning replacing all of the old turbocharger part numbers because turbos were failing from the factory on unmodified cars. This includes turbos that haven't failed yet, so they are simply being proactive and replacing the turbo before there's an issue. 

Here's one of the document released this morning:

www.goapr.com/support/tsb/21e7.pdf

I also was sent one from Europe from Volkswagen so I'm assuming we'll see more of these popping up to cover all models. They're probably covering their bases and making sure they have enough turbos on hand. The parts depo is apparently loaded with turbos at the moment. 

Here's how you can find the turbo part number to see if you have a unit they are replacing:










Here are the turbo part numbers that fail from the factory on unmodified cars:

06K 145 702 K - Revision 1
06K 145 702 Q - Revision 2
06K 145 702 R - Revision 3

New turbo part number to fix failures:

06K 145 702 T - Revision 4

I'd highly suggest getting this update! 

-Arin


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

So 06K 145 702 T - Revision 4 is another IHI turbo with all the issues worked out? I saw one failure on Eric's desk.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Revision T is the new one. I'm not aware of any failing, so if VAG is just willingly replacing the turbos, even if they haven't failed, it's a really good sign!


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

Subd


----------



## GTIBRAZIL (Sep 6, 2004)

My turbo failed yesterday during WOT acceleration only 9032km , tomorrow I will send to my APR dealer to get it flashed to original and send to the dealer, lets hope the new turbo arrives fast.

Link of the winning turbo

[video]http://vid58.photobucket.com/albums/g279/gtibrazil/IMG_1401_zps6ef8e221.mp4[/video]

Mine is revision R


----------



## GTIBRAZIL (Sep 6, 2004)

Arin,

I saw comments on other forums that there are revision T turbos failling, is APR tracking and aware of this?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Our guys in tech support are tracking all information sent to us. I'm personally not aware of the revision T turbos failing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Version 1.1 is now available*

- Version 1.1 addresses customers concerns with jerkeyness between the 1 and 2 shift.


----------



## medicJay (Jul 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> *Version 1.1 is now available*
> 
> - Version 1.1 addresses customers concerns with jerkeyness between the 1 and 2 shift.


Is this just for dsg cars? I have the manual transmission so I don't need to update do I?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

medicJay said:


> Is this just for dsg cars? I have the manual transmission so I don't need to update do I?


It's for everyone FWD. Do you need it? Well, that's up to you. If you're happy now, I'd keep what you have.


----------



## hxrly (Oct 12, 2003)

I have had a few GTIs starting in 2006 with different stages of APR tunes, from stage 2+ on the FSI engines, to a k04 turbo on the gen 2 TSI. Let me tell you, thanks to APR this Mk7 GTI is an absolute riot. The power and torque this car produces with just the tune is ridiculous. I put 5000 miles in just over two weeks during a cross-country trip and had to restrain myself constantly because how easy this car reaches triple digit speeds. The car was tuned straight out of the dealership after verifying I had a T model turbo (rev 4), and so far so good! 

Looking forward to a downpipe and intake to squeeze even more power of this great engine. I felt bad for the late Audi S4 owner who couldn't comprehend how my GTI with paper plates was pulling away from him.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*UPDATE*

Version 1.2 is now available for both high and low output files!

*Changes*


Improved spool / low end response.
Improved boost control. (More accurate.)
Improved power delivery towards redline. (Horsepower caries better than before, but doesn't alter peak figures.)
Fixed a few bugs / limiters and high end misfire. (Only applicable to some ECU box codes / revisions.) 
Lower output software is now available, offering a flat peak torque / horsepower curve at the wheels.

Low output software offers 334-335 FT-LBS of torque and 293-300 HP, depending on octane. 

Graphs are on the site, software is available at all APR dealers across the world, and the upgrade is free for existing software customers (labor charges may apply.)


----------



## hxrly (Oct 12, 2003)

Got the 1.2 update yesterday and took it to the local 1/4 mile last night. Ran 13.9 at 102 mph which at 4000 ft of altitude is impressive. Most stage 2+ Mk6s are running 14s, and a modified Golf R is only running 14.1. Very happy with the Mk7 and APR's tuning.


----------



## medicJay (Jul 30, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

nice! That's quite high up there.


----------



## hxrly (Oct 12, 2003)

Helped my friend install a USP downpipe (catted) with corresponding APR software on Friday, and today he dynoed 302/386 to the wheels. Suffice to say he is very happy and I am definitely getting a downpipe for ours. 

For comparison, a LQ9 Camaro SS got 335 whp and my C7 Corvette got 414 whp with AFE intake and tune (again, at 4k ft of elevation).


----------



## RjRacing (Nov 14, 2008)

hxrly said:


> Helped my friend install a USP downpipe (catted) with corresponding APR software on Friday, and today he dynoed 302/386 to the wheels. Suffice to say he is very happy and I am definitely getting a downpipe for ours.
> 
> For comparison, a LQ9 Camaro SS got 335 whp and my C7 Corvette got 414 whp with AFE intake and tune (again, at 4k ft of elevation).


Very nice numbers man, congrats!!! Do you have a DRF file of the dyno by any chance?


----------



## hxrly (Oct 12, 2003)

RjRacing said:


> Very nice numbers man, congrats!!! Do you have a DRF file of the dyno by any chance?


I don't. They said they would e-mail them out but nothing so far. 

Unfortunately this same car that was making great numbers is now out of commission; it has a revision 3 turbo (06K 145 702 R) which failed. 











Arin, back in August you mention that the revision 4 (06K 145 702 T) does not have any known failure. Do you know if there have been failures so far? My rev 4 stage 1 is holding strong at almost 8k miles and tuned since new.


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

hxrly said:


> Arin, back in August you mention that the revision 4 (06K 145 702 T) does not have any known failure. Do you know if there have been failures so far? My rev 4 stage 1 is holding strong at almost 8k miles and tuned since new.


it seems to be hit or miss. some rev T turbos have failed


----------



## nis240sxt (May 27, 2008)

hxrly said:


> I don't. They said they would e-mail them out but nothing so far.
> 
> Unfortunately this same car that was making great numbers is now out of commission; it has a revision 3 turbo (06K 145 702 R) which failed.
> 
> ...


Holy crap, did this happen shortly after the dyno run? Definitely CHRA related, that turbine wheel got chewed up good. Sorry to hear that for your buddy. Did VW cover it under warranty?


----------



## hxrly (Oct 12, 2003)

nis240sxt said:


> Holy crap, did this happen shortly after the dyno run? Definitely CHRA related, that turbine wheel got chewed up good. Sorry to hear that for your buddy. Did VW cover it under warranty?


Less than a week later. Still working with the dealership.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR’s Stage II ECU Upgrade is now available for the 2.0T EA888 Gen 3 engine as found in the MQB Platform MK3 A3, MK7 GTI, And MK3 Octavia / VRS!

APR Stage II ECU Upgrade is designed to work with APR’s newly released Cast Downpipe Exhaust System. When combined with APR’s intake System, peak power and torque figures grow further over stage one to 404 ft-lbs of torque and 336 horsepower! The additional hardware allowed the turbo to spool faster and power carried better towards redline, resulting in up to and additional 28 horsepower and 90 ft-lbs of torque!

This upgrade is included for free over Stage I with the purchase of an APR Cast Downpipe. Read more on our Product Page


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

Arin,
I have the stage 1+ , now with an APR intake, turbo muffler delete, and Billy Boat catted exhaust (A3 quattro) I am going to get the stage 2+ this coming week, also, do you have a way to get rid of the check engine light with the p0420 code i am getting with my new downpipe? any recommendations if not?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes, our stage 2 testpipe file will get rid of the catalyst efficiency code.


----------

